# Advice on tipping captain and crew



## Remydog

What is customary, expected for a cap/crew on multi day in Caribbean? TIA


----------



## SanderO

Is this from the owner to a delivery captain???


----------



## Remydog

SanderO said:


> Is this from the owner to a delivery captain???


No. Customers on a charter.


----------



## deniseO30

You may want to tip before you go on the trip....
15-20% seems about right


----------



## AWT2_Sail

@deniseO30 sounds about right, divided by the number of crew. 
I wouldn’t tip before hand, although that would be WAY old school. That’s my general tipping practice.


----------



## mstern

15-20% is what our charter broker recommended. I made sure before we left that our crew would accept checks for their tip; I know it looks great on _Below Deck_ when the guests hand over a fat envelope bulging with cash, but carrying that much cash is never in my plans.


----------

